# Hunting Lease CCuthbert ga



## rutledgerm (Apr 7, 2017)

Hunters we are looking for 1 Member to join our 1300+acre lease in Cuthbert Georgia. It comes with a three bedroom house on the lease for you to sleep and stay, with kitchen, dining and bunks, there will be 12 members. It has two power lines running thru the property with plenty of deer, NO HOGS plenty hard woods, pine woods, and creeks. This is a Trophy Club. There is a Camp Ground close by if you have a camper and want to use it. Food Plots. As of now the dues are only $2000.00 for the 2017/2018 Deer Only Season. Turkey extra $500.00 For information call  Mike 352-427-4985 or email rutledgerm@gmail.com


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Apr 7, 2017)

There is a hunting lease section in the GON Classifieds.


----------



## bullit (Apr 9, 2017)

email sent


----------

